# Install Drywall on existing wall



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey guys, who did *install drywall* sheets over existing wall? I met job in MN where i would need to take down old drywall and *install *new* drywall *so i am thinking if i can hang drywall over old drywall. What would you suggest? 

http://1drywall.com/gallery.html


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Watch for wires and pipes .,,and whatever else is behind that wall.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

moore said:


> Watch for wires and pipes .,,and whatever else is behind that wall.


and making extension jambs for windows/doors !!


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

get some glue.


----------



## chrisjackson (Jul 6, 2020)

When faced with old, damaged *plaster walls*, one technique to dress up the room is to install *drywall over* the existing *plaster*. A *drywall* overlay gives the *walls* a smooth, fresh surface that's ready for new paint, paper or trim.


----------

